# Tolkien Radio???



## fadhatter (Dec 27, 2004)

I am interested in having a weekly tolkien hour on my radio station. I am offering webmaster here, the hour to moderate discussion whether on the books or on the movies.

what the participants need is the ventrilo clients, 

http://www.ventrilo.com/

the server is under GPL and limited to 8 participants. The option is open to have a live broadcast straight from ventrilo to my station or a delayed broadcast.

what i am looking for, i guess, would be people who think they have interesting voice and think they can keep the interest of the tolkien listeners.

discuss and pm me if interested

Merry Xmas and an even better New Years.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 29, 2004)

fadhatter said:


> The option is open to have a live broadcast straight from ventrilo to my station or a delayed broadcast.


Having seen some of the heated discussions on this forum (where people have time to think before they post), I would strongly recommend delayed broadcast! This sounds a great idea! Will I be able to pick up the broadcast on my PC (1Mb broadband)?


----------



## fadhatter (Dec 30, 2004)

with one 1Mb connection you could even relay the stream 

It will be mp3 stream so any of winamp, real player, wmp will pick the stream up


----------

